# WLAN über 50m



## Orchris (16. Oktober 2014)

*WLAN über 50m*

Hi Leute, 

Ich möchte das gleiche WLAN-Signal in 2 Häusern haben. Sie stehen Luftlinie 40-45 m auseinander.

Ich hab folgende Hardware: 

Als Router eine Fritz Box 7390, eine Fritz Box 7240 als Repeater und eine Fritz Box 7170 ebenfalls als Repeater.

Das WLAN Signal von der 7390 kommt bis ins zweite Haus. Das Problem ist, dass es langsam ist und immer wieder abreißt. 

Dort verstärk ich es mit der 7240 und Verteil es weiter.  Wegen der Schlechten Verbindung zur 7390 ist mein Internet allerdings ziemlich lahm (wo ein schlechtes Signal ankommt, kann man nicht viel verstärken).

Wie verbessere ich die Sendeleistung der 7390?

Ich hab bereits probiert die internen Antennen gegen zwei Logilink 9dbi-Antennen zu tauschen (externe natürlich), aber dabei wurde das Signal sogar schlechter.

Wie kann mein WLAN Diese Strecke (da sind nur  2 Mauern dazwischen ) überwinden?


----------



## Rollora (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*



Orchris schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte das gleiche WLAN-Signal in 2 Häusern haben. Sie stehen Luftlinie 40-45 m auseinander.
> 
> ...


 
Konkret würde ich es mit einem dieser Devolo Dinger die über die Steckdose das LAN verteilen machen.
W-Lan über solche Entfernungen immer wieder weiterleiten ist sowieso keine gute Idee, zwischen 2 W-LAN Routern mit demselben Internet würde ich prinzipiell ein Kabel legen


----------



## Malkolm (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*

Mit normalem WLAN (isotrop in alle Richtungen) ist mit den maximal erlaubten Sendeleistungen ein stabiler Betrieb über so weite Distanzen nahezu unmöglich.

Spricht etwas gegen ein Kabel zwischen den Häusern, z.B. vergraben in 1m Tiefe?

Ansonsten kannst du Versuchen Richtantennen zu verwenden zwischen den Häusern.


----------



## Orchris (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ein 50 m langes CAT 6 Kabel probiert. Leider war die Verbindung auch extrem lahm. Auch wenn ich das Kabel von der 7390 direkt am Notebook angesteckt habe.

Ich hätte außerdem noch 2 Devolo Dlan Adapter, aber gehen die so weit?

Das ganze ist ein provisorium, da die Telekom noch bis November braucht um das Dsl umzuschalten.


----------



## Rho (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*



Rollora schrieb:


> Konkret würde ich es mit einem dieser Devolo Dinger die über die Steckdose das LAN verteilen machen.


Wie soll man damit denn zwei verschiedene Häuser miteinander vernetzen können?



Malkolm schrieb:


> Spricht etwas gegen ein Kabel zwischen den Häusern, z.B. vergraben in 1m Tiefe?


Dann aber im Idealfall auch einen LWL und kein Kupferkabel.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du Versuchen Richtantennen zu verwenden zwischen den Häusern.


Sehe ich auch so. Richtfunk erscheint mir in dem Fall noch die einfachste Lösung, falls zwischen beiden Häusern freie Sicht besteht.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*

Das ist zwar fast schon Hardcore, doch wenn man den Aussagen glauben schenken darf, kann man damit schon einige Meter überbrücken.... TP-Link TL-ANT2424B WLAN Antenne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## LudwigX (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*

Hast du schon probiert im erweitertem Setup die Sendeleistung auf 100% zu setzen?

Können 2 der Fritzboxen 5Ghz Wlan? In den oberen Frequenzen darf man dort mit bis zu 1W senden


----------



## Orchris (16. Oktober 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Hast du schon probiert im erweitertem Setup die Sendeleistung auf 100% zu setzen?  Können 2 der Fritzboxen 5Ghz Wlan? In den oberen Frequenzen darf man dort mit bis zu 1W senden



Beide können 5Ghz. Die Sendeleistung ist bei beiden 100%


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*



Orchris schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 50 m langes CAT 6 Kabel probiert. Leider war die Verbindung auch extrem lahm. Auch wenn ich das Kabel von der 7390 direkt am Notebook angesteckt habe.


 Kann nicht sein. Selbst bei einem 100 Meter Kabel hat man volle 1GBit/s (etwa ~920MBit/s nutzbar). Das wird einen anderen Grund gehabt haben.

Kabel ist immer noch besser als eine Richtfunk Verbindung.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ist zwar fast schon Hardcore, doch wenn man  den Aussagen glauben schenken darf, kann man damit schon einige Meter  überbrücken....  TP-Link  TL-ANT2424B WLAN Antenne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 Bei guter Ausrichtung gehen die locker 1-2 Kilometer mit gutem Speed. Dann braucht man aber was anderes als Fritzboxen, wo man die auch anschließen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*



Orchris schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 50 m langes CAT 6 Kabel probiert. Leider war die Verbindung auch extrem lahm. Auch wenn ich das Kabel von der 7390 direkt am Notebook angesteckt habe.


 
Liegt dann nicht am Kabel. Laut Spezifikation kannst die die vollen 1GBit/s bis 100m Abschnittlänge durchjagen ohne Verluste. Wenn an beiden eine der beiden Frotzboyen beteiligt war/ist, dann würde ich da mal ansetzen .


----------



## danomat (18. Oktober 2014)

Falls budget vorhanden ist  
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CQHHO1S/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1413584121&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40

Wir nutzen 2 davon wenn wir lan party machen. 500m ohne probleme


----------



## LudwigX (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WLAN über 50m*



Orchris schrieb:


> Beide können 5Ghz. Die Sendeleistung ist bei beiden 100%


 
Auf welchem Kanal? 1W ist nur in den höheren Frequenzbereichen erlaubt


----------

